# Rayovac Fusion vs Duracell Quantum vs Energizer Max?



## jwargod (Feb 4, 2017)

Heya, so been giving some flashlights and batteries to friends and coworkers and been giving them suggestion of Ray's Fusion batteries (AAA's to D's) to use for bang for buck. It's been a bit though and after some searching here and on google, could only find old reviews on comparisons. 

Is there any recent reviews/comparisons on the three? Any people's suggestions?

P.S. rechargeable not an option for the types of friends and coworkers I work with.


----------



## Frijid (Feb 4, 2017)

If you're going to get the Energizer's, I would opt for the one's made in Indonesia, since they appear to be re-branded Fujitsu alkalines. They may not be actual Fujitsu's, but they most certainly come from the same FDK plant in Indonesia as Fujitsu alkalines do. I've actually found some Japanese made Energizer Max alkalines, though I've only been able to find them in one store and nowhere else. They too share the similarities (Gritty rough surface on both terminals and a green washer around the negative terminal) of the Indonesian made Energizer's and actual Fujitsu alkalines. FDK does have a plant in Japan (Shizuoka) that manufactures alkalines. The Rayovac Fushion's appear to be good, though I've never used that many of them. I don't trust Duracell's alkalines, though your mileage may vary. If you're looking to see which is best, just buy a couple and do a run time test on them with the lights. And keep in mind that different brands of batteries can test differently in different devices. I've done some run time tests on some devices and have seen instances where cheap Chinese made Sunbeam alkalines that cost 1 dollar for a pack of four, wind up lasting longer in certain devices than American made Energizer's that were like 4 dollars for a pack of four. Evereday Gold is often touted as being the lower tier battery, but I've seen them beat Energizer's and Duracell's in some devices.


----------



## Need a Light? (Feb 4, 2017)

My experience, I bought about 200 fusion aa's for about $32 around about 5 months ago. Dated until mid 2025. One leaked after left completely dead on the counter, not sure if I can count that against them, but hey. 

I find they run well enough for alkalines, well within my expectation. 

That being said, I try to keep drain under 300ma. I have them for use in xenon minimags, and 2aa-D adapters in a 2nd gen 3D magled (.5ish amps). They die hilariously fast in my sc52w l2 or even the notoriously high drain mag ml25lt 2 cell. I've burned a few just to laugh. 

Reasonable expectations, I hear duracells are more likely to leak, and I prefer least likely to leak over any performance within reason. I like my rayo's enough. 

For c and d cells, I have energizer industrial of modern vintage, they're unused and just waiting in case (3D and 5c).


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 4, 2017)

I have had numerous duracells leak. I have completely stopped buying them.


----------



## jwargod (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, definitely helps with some future decision making.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 8, 2017)

Great big alkaline battery test from december 2016

Full test link below.

http://goughlui.com/2016/12/19/great-aa-alkaline-battery-test-pt-1-battery-testing-fundamentals/

Just the results link below.

http://goughlui.com/2016/12/19/great-aa-alkaline-battery-test-pt-3-the-results

John.


----------



## gamester (Mar 18, 2022)

firsttothescene said:


> I have had numerous duracells leak. I have completely stopped buying them.


Over the last 4-5 years I have experienced a 100% failure in Duracells. All leaking some within 30 days of initial use. I would avoid Duracell at all cost. I have pics of hundreds of batteries and 2-3 dozen devices they have ruined. Oh, and their warranty is useless. They have a process that takes about a year and they hassle you often times making it difficult (if ever) to get your devices replaced.


----------



## WC8KCY (Mar 18, 2022)

Though this is something of a 'zombie thread', I thought I'd chime in here...

I've been repairing electronics for decades now, and at least 90% of the leaky primary cells I encounter are Duracells.

The most recent leakers I've encountered are the Heavy Duty Alkaline AA cells from Dollar General.

The last batch of 8 RadioShack alkaline D cells I bought in 2015 leaked badly in three years, despite being carefully stored in a cool location and their packages never having been opened. If anyone happens to still have these cells lurking around, I'd do some testing to ensure that they're still viable cells.

The only RayOVac cell I've had leak was a 6V lantern battery way back in 1984 or so. Hopefully, RayOVac's acquisition by Energizer won't affect their leak resistance.

I've used dozens of Panasonic's Super Heavy Duty carbon-zinc cells in AAA through D and 9V. Just as with Eneloops, there's never a leak or any other nasty surprises. They just work.


----------

